
Google kills its Twitch killer - jbk
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/05/googles-killing-the-youtube-gaming-app-this-week/
======
Analemma_
Pretty much from the moment Google announced Stadia, people were cracking
jokes about when it was going to be shut down.

This doesn't exactly inspire confidence that Google is "all-in" on gaming. To
be honest, I doubt Microsoft and Sony have much to fear.

~~~
just_myles
They aren't lying. To Google's credit, at least they don't let applications
that don't work linger.

------
JaimeThompson
It is so unlike Google to kill a project like this...

